# Does your crew get sloppy?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You set the decoys with care, repositioning some to make the spread look better. The blinds are carefully dressed so they blend in just right. Then you move a few more decoys because they are not perfect and you have some time before shooting time. Everything is just right and the shooting starts.Blinds fly open throwing some of the stuffing out of the straps. The hulls from your shots fly and scatter around the blinds. People get in and out of the blinds a few times stomping the ground cover down.A thermos is leaning against one blind visable.You get some pretty good shooting and the birds are decoying well. The sun gets a little higher and the birds dont finnish. You blame it on the fact that the sun has gotten higher and the birds are able to see better. We know that is true but how much of the problem is the fact that your blind area has worked over by you?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You raise some good points. My friends laugh at me when I try to tell them about all of those details. They even laughed when I harrassed them about not mudding their blinds. Sooner or later they will learn, or I guess my decoys will go else where.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good points!

Porkchop never listens to me when I tell him those BCGs (glasses) could flare birds north of the border! oke: :lol:


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm no long time veteran at the game but my new crew has much less experience than me. I'm pretty fortunate though, one is already a stickler for details and the other wants to learn all he can, as we all do. They are easily moldable yet and have not fallen into bad habits that cannot be broken.

Mike, I know what your sayin about Leo. I've seen those glasses flare people north of the border also. If they were tinted he could pass for a young Roy Orbison I believe.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I even find myself getting fussy about unnecessary tire tracks around the spread and/or through it on occasion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> Everything is just right and the shooting starts.Blinds fly open throwing some of the stuffing out of the straps. The hulls from your shots fly and scatter around the blinds.


I never understood why all blinds were made with the straps going horizontal (except the migrator), making it all too easy for the stuffing to fly out.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone here ever go on line and buy ghille suit material. Seriously thats gotta work really nice for at least the base layers, and at least then you can knot it in and not worry so much. If the natural vegetation keeps flying out then you have the beautiful ghille under layer to deceive the birds. Something I might have to do this year, then I don't have to take so much time to camo the blind.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a believer in using a Pit Boss, and it always seems to be me. In addition to insuring safety, directing the calling & flagging, calling the shot, and making sure the party stays within limit, the Pit Boss also needs to see to the integrity of the setup. That means policing hulls, checking to see that the blinds look natural, and adjusting the spread as conditions warrant...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I never understood why all blinds were made with the straps going horizontal (except the migrator), making it all too easy for the stuffing to fly out.


'Cause crops grow vertical, not horizontal.... oke: :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> I'm a believer in using a Pit Boss


Agree 100 percent. That's not to say everyone loves the idea of having someone catching all their slip ups, but either way, it's a good idea.

A few things I like to do. Number one: This mostly applies when hunting wheat or oats, but it doesn't hurt to do in any field. Drop the blinds off about 75 yards or so away from the where you plan to set up the dekes when you drive in. After you set up, go back to those blinds, set them up and stuff them there well outside of the spread. Then pick them up and carry them into the spread and set them down where you want them. The reason which should be pretty obvious is so that you don't beat down a nice sized oval of wheat stubble around each blind. It's hard to properly stuff a blind without getting on your knees a few times, but why knock down the good looking stubble right where your blind is going to be? After a while it looks like 3 or 4 big 0's in the spread.

Second: Try to only take one path in and out of your blind if you can help it, preferably to the back side of the blind.

Third: All empties MUST be picked up. Obviously because it likely isn't your field in the first place. And second, why leave those strange colored bits of plastic and reflective brass hanging out in your decoy spread?

And like bandman said, try to avoid making any more truck tracks than you have to.

I think hiding yourself has become by far the most important and difficult part of goose hunting since the emergence of field blinds. 10 or 15 years ago anyone out hunting a field was doing something different to try and hide. This meant that the birds didn't have any real trend to pick up on. But now we all do the same thing. You're fooling yourself if you think that geese aren't getting better at looking for and picking out layout blinds. I know I'll be trying some new things this year to try and stay a step ahead. Lord knows our decoys now look as good as we could ever want them to, might as well keep tinkering with the things that still need work.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I get about as picky as all of you guys about the same things......i also dont understand pile'n birds up around your blind.... a couple buddies and i doubled up with 2 other guys last year and put out a huge spread.....we did very well throughout most of the day....but they started literally pile'n them right next to there blind stacking them on both sides and i couldnt understand why.....well its a good thing we already limited on geese because they all started flaring i think because the birds were stacked as high as there blinds and i really didnt understand why.....we ended up finishing off a limit of ducks because well there ducks....

ended up to be one of the top days of the year with a 6 man limit of ducks and geese in corn.....but yeah it drove me nuts and we didnt have a "pit boss" that day because the other 2 guys were also good hunters and i didnt know them.....i didnt want to be "that guy" who tries to take over the spread but needless to say i was running around picking up hulls and moving birds around as much as i could.....but we did good....it still drove me nuts


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the "pit boss" is a must. Someone has to be the leader. However with that comes the responsibility of making sure everyone has a good time. If all you do is bark at the guys all day long about stuff, chances are they will not have as good of a hunt as they should regardless of how many birds are killed.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> but they started literally pile'n them right next to there blind stacking them on both sides and i couldnt understand why.....well its a good thing we already limited on geese because they all started flaring i think because the birds were stacked as high as there blinds and i really didnt understand why


We always put them under the shell decoys.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

itchy said:


> We always put them under the shell decoys.


That's the reason we stick in a dozen magnum shells in the early season also. :thumb:
You know it's a great day when all your shells are floating off the ground and you can't find an empty one to stick the fallen under. :wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree. I always put out a half dozen G&H super mags or a dozen mag shells, solely to hide dead birds, blind bags, gear, and so on...


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

We always put the bags, gear, and dead geese under our shells. I've use a super mag shell to hide , but now I ordered a blind, but my stepson will be hiding under a shell with some burlap over his feet. We limited all most every time out last year.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Pit Boss - absolutely agree, and for all the reasons mentioned. In addition, you might try making someone who's a little sloppy "the guy" with an encouraging word at the start of the hunt like "our success is in your hands" and then shut up and let them lead. It will only cost one hunt to find out if they'll step up to the plate and learn to appreciate the details. Plus, sometimes its nice to be the guy waiting for shot to be called and getting your gun ready.

I always apologize to new guys in advance for my anal retentive ways of running out into the decoys to tweak the spread, adding more camoflage, hiding stuff, etc. as the light comes up. But I figure I've got a huge investment in time scouting, landowner relations, calling, plus the $$ in equipment, dog, etc. to let something as simple as picking up empties cut into the success.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

nutmeg honkers said:


> I always apologize to new guys in advance for my anal retentive ways of running out into the decoys to tweak the spread, adding more camoflage, hiding stuff, etc. as the light comes up. But I figure I've got a huge investment in time scouting, landowner relations, calling, plus the $$ in equipment, dog, etc. to let something as simple as picking up empties cut into the success.


Sounds like a carbon copy of me-sometimes I feel like a complete ___ telling guys older than me what to do. Some people just dont understand paying attention to detail


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think we EVER finish the hunt with the same spread we started with. We'll move decoys, change blind locations, etc, based on bird actions (droppping short, landing deep, left, right) and sometimes the wind changes. Thankfully our group all have the same philosophy, it takes some work to be successful, one guy or another will be out making adjustments. There's plenty of time to relax after the hunt with a cold beer. It's a lot of fun when your in the process of moving the layout blinds and a group is coming in. Sometimes when the action is slow, we'll move a couple decoys just to bring in a group. It's like getting out of the blind to take a leak, the birds always seem to come in when either is taking place.


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

Geese can definatly be picky. They were flaring for us all day for something as simple as one of my friends wedding rings that was reflecting some sunlight. He took it off and we ended up doing pretty good.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

if you got shells out under they go.....and nothing better than 6 or so freshly killed geese at the end of your layout blind to keep your feet warm !... western dakota , knows what im talking about!..opening day 2006!.......

j robert T :beer: .. you and me in about 14 days!... man i hate afghanistan


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree with you guys. Attention to detail is a must. I'm usually pit boss. I can be a stickler. But I hunt with pretty boys. One day the geese were flaring hard, and I could not figure it out until I took a step back. Two guys wearing huge frickin earings sparkling in the sun. Come on. Needless to say no more fashion shows in our spread. And I know a few blinds have yet to be mudded. Drives me crazy. But most of the goose decoys are not mine. In our group we split up who buys what. I have the puddle hunt decoys. A couple others have field goose decoys. Half of us good duck callers the other half work in progress on the goose callin. We do really well though. All this talking is driven me insane. I'm beyond ready to whack some Big Mexicans. :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Any of you guys ever hunted with someone who refuses to wear a hat??
I was out with a buddies roommate, and he wouldn't wear a hat, so his big white head was sticking out, it made me so mad that he was so ignorant, that kind of stubborn doesn't have a place in my party. 
I have always been the "pit boss" in my hunts just because I got everyone in to hunting, so I just straight up know more. But its really important to pay attention to everyone, and consider their ideas when they make them. If you take over and get mean it really turns people off to hunting. 
Plus sometimes they see something you didn't pick up and it can end up turning a hunt around.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Guess what I'm trying to say in that post too, is that I may come off arrogant, or seem like i think I know everything, but in reality I realize I don't. So I know that its worth the good of the group for me to be the pit boss, and in some cases tell them what to do, to make the hunts go smooth, and hopefully kill more birds. But in many cases, maybe you other pit bosses on here aren't included in this, we can go overboard with the power, so to keep everyone in your party happy, and having fun, take their ideas into account when your in the field and make sure they feel they are a part of the hunt. 
I will give a recent example: Last night I was out shooting clays with a couple buddies, and one of them was shooting a gun he had never shot before. Not an all to experienced hunter and since I have been around many guys like this I knew to ask 1 simple question when he got done shooting his first round. I said hey you got your safety on? Oh no. he said and put it on, believe he even said sorry. Now its very easy to get upset at this because thats extremely dangerous, but if you think a second you realize its a simple mistake. New = new safety, and this happened to be a thumb safety, he'd never used one before. 
Now to add on my point of keeping it fun. He said sorry, and I said hay its ok, Just make sure if you shoot me I don't live, I don't wanna walk outta here with 1 arm. And we shared a laugh. Took the awkward omg you could have killed someone out of the situation, made it fun, and still got the point across: Hey check your safety make sure its on.
Sorry its so long, a good read though.
Sorry for coming off arrogant, and stupid
Sorry for getting the thread locked.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

UW,, your arrogant,
and im out there.....

..no need to apoligize, its a forum, you are supposed to put in your opinion


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Sorry for getting the thread locked.


The thread was never locked? :huh:

Hunting partners should be grateful to have a pitboss that covers all the loose ends....that way they don't have to.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

birds coming in so fast you dont have time to hide them under the shells......yep i remember...cant wait to do that again.....a few more weeks and we will be back in the states shootn some geese in the face....

Atleast there seems to be other people out there like us who are picky and constantly worry about the little things

magnum, promise me one thing when we get back we only hunt with people like this...im tired of new people who you have taken 5 times thinking they know it all....its all our stuff and they think they can sit up and shoot when they want and cry to us that they should be able to shoot when they want..... :sniper: you know what im talking about

Only the Members of Western Dakota Waterfowl this year my friend


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

the full body mallards or mallard shells thread is, at least to me.
anyway, I have a whole new group of guys that I am hunting with now, so we shall see how it goes. Should be some great hunting this weekend, a little warm still, but we should still beat them up pretty decent.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I refuse to wear a hat, and the guys in my group have come to accept that. It's not like I don't think though. I will wear hats if I _absolutely need_ to. I understand that my face does stick out so I wear head nets a lot. I also never really stick my head out of the blind.

The whole pit boss idea is great, but we have three guys that should be the pit boss based on experience. What we should start doing though is whoever finds the field calls the shots and gets to tell the others what to do. That is a great idea!!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

and gets any questionable bands


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

No, we have to draw for the questionables. The thing is we run a honesty weighted straw draw. That may seem confusing and we can only run this method when I'm hunting with guys I absolutely trust. We just enter only the people who were shooting at that area of the flock in to the drawing.

It works for us, but we also don't have a lot of guys that will screw someone for a band. Actually those community bands are dreaded by the guys I hunt with because they would rather no for a fact that they shot it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

We go to the bar and shake dice! :beer:


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i promise WDW, you know i dont like hunting with them either......if we do we will have to take them on the wiast deep 2 mile muck walk and tired their butts out so much they wont want ot come again...

....take turns being pit boss!....

be picky , you will appreciate it later...


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

well in my case it was, my decoys, my spot, and up until one or two years ago my buddy even used my waders, guns, ammo, and calls. 
So really in my case it was beneficial for me to always be pitboss.
However now, I am hunting with people who at least know what there doing enough to kill birds alone.
How about the main caller is pit boss?? I figure since he is the one calling the birds in, ie. responsible for how close your shots are it only makes sense. This way, he can call shots when he knows he has to, allowing for closer shots, and in some cases if he knows the birds are going to flare, or just pick up, he can call the shot and you know hes calling the right shot at the right time.
Also, really being responsible for how close the birds get he will have to pay attention to details, because if his calling isn't flaring them then something else is. If he doesn't figure that out, your going to think his dumb a** is flaring the birds and he wont be head caller for long.
a lot of pressure to put on one person, but you gotta be smart and know whats going wrong, its really not hard to tell if its the caller, or if its something in the spread. 
SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA??? OR DO YOU GUYS OPPOSE?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I don't hunt with anyone who doesn't call, so that won't work for us. That doesn't really work though, because you will have one guy calling the shots all the time if he is the only one who can call. The reason for switching the duty of pitboss is to get everyone the experience necessary to read birds on a consistent basis.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We have one guy as the pitboss, been hunting the longest, great at reading birds (I hate having this in prints cuz he's )my big brother) but we also have a secondary, we usually set up (4 guys in a line, so if the birds are on one side or the other and look like this is their last swing and they aren't committed, either side can call the shot. Being pit boss isn't easy, you will get razzes about miscalls from our crew (back to that brother thing). The thing with our pitboss is, you have to pick out a lesser quality greenhead, cuz he'll call it when the nicest one is in front of him :lol:


----------

